# Where can we wild camp at Fort William Scotland



## Green Bees (Sep 19, 2009)

Yippeee! Our first adventure out into the big blue yonder!!
Hello everyone, we are the Green Bees, from Bees Knees Guest House in Poole, Why Green, well our intention is to become permanent motorhome dwellers in five to six years time. As people who are new to anything sometimes get called Green Horns, we decided to call ourselves Green Bees (Get it! Bees from the Bees Knees and Green cos we are new!)

Anyway intro over. We are heading up to Fort William on an exploration and training tour of the Uk. (thought we'd hire a van and see how we do.) In November we will be hacking our way up to Fort William from Windermere and want to wild camp on our first night near a loch if possible. 
Does anyone know where we can wild camp overnight at Fort William and has anyone got any advice or tips to give  us.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome to the site Green Beez.
Simple answer to your question is, anywhere as long as you are not on a spot with a "NO OVERNIGHT STOPPING" sign, or likely to cause obstruction, and preferably not in full view of somones prize window view, unless you speak to them first
Commonsense is what's required at all times, then we don't get a bad name.
The car park at the bottom of Neptunes Ladder on the canal is ok for a night, park away from the Hotel. Food and Beer is ok here as well.
Read some of the Forum posts under Scotland, before you go.

Happy Camping


----------



## watchthis (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome to the site Green Beez
This is a super site and just ask a question or two and lots of members will give you good advice---also go on to the forum page and there's lot of places there by County
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## Green Bees (Sep 20, 2009)

*Thank You Pioneer!*

Hello and Thank you.
I know what you mean about keeping the reputation of Motor Homer's safe as there are always people out there who are thoughtless and selfish and ruin it for everyone else. 
I used to be a member of the NSVA (National Street Van Association) We used to travell all over the country to meet up with fellow vanners and we always made sure that the site we met at was never trashed or damaged. We were self policing, always abided by the Country Side Code and had a good reputation and were always allowed back to places we held rallies at or even for our private van runs. 
Sadly though, this harmonious activity has been doctored quiet a bit over the years because of this rogue ellement and we find that until you begin to grow a widley known good reputation, refused entry is often the safer option for land owners etc. Have no worries, we will make sure we promote Motor Homers as a reputable, reliable and considerate leisure pastimers.


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi GreenBeez,
on your way up to Fort William, stop off at Loch Awe or The Bridge of Orchy for a rest, many nice places to stay over. At B of O, go over the bridge by the Hotel and pick a spot, food's not bad at the Hotel.
At Tyndrum turn up the track by the side of Alan Brodies shop, This is the West Highland Walk, go to the top by the water tanks, you are still within a few mins walk to Hotel/shop.
Enjoy your trip.

Happy Camping


----------

